# Please keep my nephew in your prayers !!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sure would appreciate any prayers for my 26 year old nephew who was critically injured in a fire and explosion at the Exxon Mobil refinery in Beaumont this morning. He is expecting his first son in July and will have a long road to recovery.Thank goodness for the burn unit at UTMB !


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We pray for a speedy and full recovery, in Jesus name. We'll keep praying for your nephew,the families, and everyone else involved.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God will give him divine healing, comfort, peace and strength so he can fully recover and see his future child. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

prayers sent for your nephews full recovery.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Prayers sent for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I will add him to my prayers.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

*prayers to the family*

prayers to the family and a speedy recovery to your nephew..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for a full speedy recovery!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

You've got it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

prayers sent for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen to all the above prayers. We are praying with you whsalum. Your nephew is in the great healer's hands.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent for your nephew and your family.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys !!! 

Dustin is stable but critical.He had his 1st of many surgeries this afternoon.A 5 hour surgery on his back, early diagnosis say 1 per week for several months.He will need everyones prayers through out his recovery.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Prayer sent

Sent from my V55 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers sent,!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

You have mine.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys !!!! Dustin had his 2nd surgery yesterday and is still holding his own.He is still critical and unconscious but the UTMB folks are pleased with his progress !!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## LLMDrifter (Mar 3, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayers said.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

My sincerest prayer for his successful recovery and for the family.

BTW; Huge explosion yesterday in Mobile Alabama when a gas barge exploded. Pray for the families. C2


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My nephew passed away at 12;41pm today from his injuries suffered last week at Exxonmobile in Beaumont .Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear this news. Sending a prayer for the family.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers going up.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

I witnessed the fire that awful day, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

prayer sent man. i am a hydroblaster so there for i work in chemical plants.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure sorry to hear that. I pray that he heals and has very little pain. I'm glad he wasn't killed. CF?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

He passed away Saturday from his injuries CF, thanks to everyone for their prayers.


----------



## Texantax (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

So very sorry for you lose more prayers sent for you and your family.


----------

